# Spark SD6-460NW Comments



## snakyjake (Dec 21, 2011)

Since it is National Flashlight Day (12/21), I got the Spark SD6-460NW. Here's some quick comments regarding pre-purchase concerns I had. 

Lighter than I thought. I think it is lighter and more comfortable than my Princeton Apex. No complaints.

Size. Thought it was interesting that it is a lot larger than a 18650. But the size is okay. Probably a good heat sink. No complaints.

I'd say size and weight are a non-issues, unless you will be jogging or bouncing a lot. Other than that, the light+battery is comfortable.

Neutral white didn't look as warm as I thought (like a halogen). Not bad, but not warm either (like a halogen). I had to double check to make sure I didn't get a cool white. Glad I didn't get cool white. No complaints though.

The brightness isn't as bright as I thought, or what I'm used to from a focused beam; but this is a wide flood beam pattern. I only use max, as the other modes aren't bright enough. Super isn't that much brighter than max, even though it is 200 lumens more (more than double). But that 200 extra lumens is spread out over the wide beam. I don't see myself using the other modes unless conserving battery is extremely important.

The beam is full flood and provides a wide field of view. The flood beam is perfect for indoor, campsite, close quarters. You will have lots of peripheral vision. Other members of the campsite will also enjoy the light from the wide beam (there's a lot of light). The flood beam is one of the primary reasons why I bought the light. 

The beam is not ideal for the trail, though not unusable, not terrible. The beam needs to throw more on the trail to be a real good light. I also think the beam may be too wide for the trail too, as it literally lights up everything around you, which isn't needed. It can still be used for trail though, and I use it.

The reflector is the same color as the body, anodized gray. Not sure how much the color effects reflection and real output. Not sure if white or mirror would be better.

The best part about the light is the future possibility of changing the beam pattern. I hope to see a beam profile for trail. Perhaps we'll be able to purchase a set of beam profile bezels from Sparks, or aftermarket. This is the #1 reason why I purchased the light.

A few design enhancements I'd like to see for the future:
1) I'd prefer a rotary switch. Better yet, a variable magnetic control ring.
2) Push-on bezels. I'm thinking push-on would be faster and easier to exchange beam profile bezels. I see myself taking one light with me for the trail and campsite. On the trail I'd use one bezel, then switch the bezel when I get to the campsite.
3) Trail bezel.
4) Red lens bezel for map reading. 

This is a great headlamp. Glad I bought it.

Jake


----------



## offthetrail (Dec 21, 2011)

Regarding changing the beam, you might have been happier with the ST6-460NW. It is a spot + spill reflector light, but also comes with a frosted lens to turn it into a flood light when you need it. I love mine, it is very flexible for many tasks.


----------



## cummins4x4 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I have been bashing back and forth between ZL and Spark trying to decide.
Nice post offthetrail, now he will have to buy another one just to see if your right


----------



## snakyjake (Dec 23, 2011)

When I considered the ST6-460: 
a) I like the 200 lm runtime better. 
b) I really wanted full flood, no hot spot.
c) More compact. I work in some tight places, and I don't like it when my headlamp bangs into things. Also don't want the extra weight protruding.
*d) Possible interchangeable lenses.* This is the most important factor (hence the bold type). With this option, I'm quite certain I'd have something better than ST6. Without this, I'm unsure, and I think the ST6 might be better. I sure hope Sparks produces a set of these, and I'm gambling on it. If Sparks does, I'm pretty sure it is going to be real popular.

But, I don't have the ST6, and would love the opportunity to test one out side by side for a comparison. I'd like to see what a flood+spill looks like in comparison.


----------



## jhn.holgate (Jan 5, 2012)

Just picked up the 500CW version and am very impressed as a head torch. I thought it might be a bit bulky on the head but it sits there pretty comfortably. On max it casts an even pool of light out to 40-50ft or so. Plenty to walk around with at night. Great for lighting up a shed or room, feeding animals etc. 'Turbo' mode adds another 20ft or so but the normal 'max' is plenty and 'mid 2' heaps for inside the house or close up work - cooking/reading etc. The rubber rings on the headband do an excellent job of holding the light - I hope they're strong enough to put up with a few years of taking the light in and out of them. The magnet is quite strong - much, much better than the magnets you find on the cheaper multi-led 'work' lights that you typically find at auto stores. Switch is light and positive, interface is easy to deal with and a good spread of levels. I've had various Petzl head torches for the last 30 years but the even spread of light from the SD6 is much nicer.....and somewhat brighter than the original Petzl Tikka! I like it.


----------



## snakyjake (Feb 29, 2012)

Received my reflector. Awesome! This is exactly what makes Sparks better than the competitors. The flood works great for close-up task work. Nice not having a small hot spot with the up close work. With the reflector, it sure makes a lot more light in front, makes the light more warm than flood, a lot better for trail. The beam is not narrow like my other lights.

With the option of full flood or beam, it makes this the best light I know of.


----------

